# Recommend a bee suit for someone allergic to bees



## jessearl (Aug 30, 2006)

I started out as the beekeeper in our family. I did it for a couple of years, was a stung a few times and last year a I got stung and had to visit the ER for an anaphylactic reaction. So I gave up the beekeeping and my wife tends our hives now.

I don't want the risk of taking care of the hives completely, but I'd like to be available to help her when necessary.

Certainly nothing can be said to be completely bee proof or sting proof - but what's the best recommendation to mitigate the risk?

Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Get your doctor to give you a script for Epi Pens for both you and your wife. Don't visit abee hive with out them.

Never had a suit my self but I've been told you still get stung when wearing them.

 Al


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

As a first responder I second the epi pen from your doctor. Also always have a phone on you, hope gets signal, so that you can call for emergency care if needed. It is important to note that the sting location can determine how life threatening it is. Anywhere close to the nose, mouth and throat can be very high risk.

Wear a good suit, carry your epi and think all your moves through so you don't get the bees too active will go a long way.

Mav


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

While no suit is completely "sting proof", both Ultrabreeze and Golden Bee have reputations as being among the best. While stinging hasn't been a major concern of mine, I have an Ultrabreeze hooded jacket that I got simply because it's so much cooler to wear than typical bee suits.

http://www.ultrabreezesuits.com/

http://www.goldenbeeproducts.com/


----------

